# Centipede or scorpion?



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

OK I'm going to put this to the public vote. I am thinking of getting a carnivorous invert which I have not kept before ie either a pede or a scorpion. If I get a scorp it'll be something like Hadrogenes paucidens (flat rock) or a small-medium sized pede such as Alipes "flagtail" - I am not keen on having a 12" hardwicki around the place in the unlikely eventuality it gets out.

So - what should I get?

oh and the poll results are private, so if you want to call me a daft bat, you can do so in the knowledge i'll never know who said it.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Personally I'd go for a scorp because I cannot stand c'pedes :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i think a scorpion, but not a flat rock since they are boring as :censor:
i suggest something like a Pandinus imperator if you want somethin that will tolerate being handled, or a Hadrus arizonesis if you want a nice desert species, that will sting the :censor: out of anything that moves  they can't climb clean glass/plastic so won't get out of a suitable viv like a 12 X 8 X 8 inch clearseal aquarium for a P. imperator or a large flat faun, or the same size clearseal for a H. arizonesis


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't really like emps. I'm not bothered about handling it, I like the shape of the flat rocks, I like how they look kind of square. :lol2:
and it just so happens I have a 12x8x8 clearseal going spare ATM


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

if you are going for a scorp ( which you are, it has been decided :lol: ) What do you want? a desert? rainforest? etc etc 

Large or small?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> if you are going for a scorp ( which you are, it has been decided :lol: ) What do you want? a desert? rainforest? etc etc
> 
> Large or small?


if this is your first gp, i'd say get a forest species. slower and bigger than a desert spp


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I say something else, scorpions are boring in my opinion, centipedes are scary. Get a nice praying mantis, they eat like mad and it's fun watching them hunt, plus they do awesome thing like have a fly in each hand and still try and catch more! :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> I say something else, scorpions are boring in my opinion, centipedes are scary. Get a nice praying mantis, they eat like mad and it's fun watching them hunt, plus they do awesome thing like have a fly in each hand and still try and catch more! :flrt:


scorpions are far from boring but I do refer the desert species as they are more interesting and cool little stabby jabbys lol


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Get a small centipede . I had a desert hairy scorpion a few years ago , but it had to go , was boring .


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Centipede, stunning, fast, and will keep you on your toes


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I was wondering about an Iurus sp, I saw some when we were out in Turkey earlier this year, if only I could have brought one back in my suitcase.
bugzuk have Iurus in at the mo.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> scorpions are far from boring but I do refer the desert species as they are more interesting and cool little stabby jabbys lol


C. or B. keyserlingi are a good couple of little scorps from chile. they don't need much space (about 5 gallons i'd say) and being from chile, they are very tough and you can keep them at room temp, but a mat is better. they live in scrubland, so live on coarse sand. a desert hairy would be cool oo, but they are bigger so need more space


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

get a pion not a pedo


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> I was wondering about an Iurus sp, I saw some when we were out in Turkey earlier this year, if only I could have brought one back in my suitcase.
> bugzuk have Iurus in at the mo.


for real?
they are incredibly hard to get a hold of.. get that one


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Centipede is the slightly less boring of the two :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

MissMoose said:


> Centipede is the slightly less boring of the two :flrt:


scorpions are not boring.... HOW DARE YOU 
a lot of the forest species don't do an awful lot hough lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

MissMoose said:


> Centipede is the slightly less boring of the two :flrt:


keeping pokies that never show themselves from one month to the next, and a B. smithi that never eats and only moves from one spot every month or so, have prepared me for boring :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

oooooooooooo what about some assasian bugs ??


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> oooooooooooo what about some assasian bugs ??


Or predatory beetles?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Or predatory beetles?


really? such as....
i want a couple of assassin's they are weird


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> really? such as....
> i want a couple of assassin's they are weird


I don't know the species but they are like domino beetles or something?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Or predatory beetles?


IIRC L anready has some A.sexgutatttatatatatata thingys lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Biggys said:


> oooooooooooo what about some assasian bugs ??





vivalabam said:


> Or predatory beetles?


I already keep both :lol2: and have had mantids also. I've avoided pedes before because their speed makes me nervous.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> scorpions are not boring.... HOW DARE YOU
> a lot of the forest species don't do an awful lot hough lol


Theyre crap!


garlicpickle said:


> keeping pokies that never show themselves from one month to the next, and a B. smithi that never eats and only moves from one spot every month or so, have prepared me for boring :lol2:


Well, if it's boring you want, get both <3


garlicpickle said:


> I already keep both :lol2: and have had mantids also. I've avoided pedes before because their speed makes me nervous.


You keep pokies and these make you nervous? I think your forget that pokies can sprint UP glass, my dear :flrt:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> I already keep both :lol2: and have had mantids also. I've avoided pedes before because their speed makes me nervous.


:lol2:


Oooo what about some water scorpions ??


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> I already keep both :lol2: and have had mantids also. I've avoided pedes before because their speed makes me nervous.


Oh right. :lol2: In that case I'd say centipede, I still find scoprions boring. :blush:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm suggesting a scorpion, you daft bat.

Reason one: Scorpions are kinda endearing, though flat rocks look silly with their string like tails. Try a _Opistophthalmus _species maybe? To be fair I mostly like scorps with thicker tails.

Reason two: Centipedes are horrible abominations, hateful in the sight of the LORD. Did you know that centipedes are the only animal known to feed off human misery? Many species will only drink orphan's tears, if no orphans are available they will make some... I once saw a _Scolopendra subspinipes_ drive a busload of nuns off a cliff and into a nursery for especially adorable orphans. 

Hitler wasn't a man, he was in fact a large grouping of centipedes, If you look carefully you can just make it out in this photograph:


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> I had a desert hairy scorpion a few years ago , but it had to go , was boring .


I just traded mine for a PSP with a friend. Theyre great and all but mine was a pansy and didn't have any personality unlike my fiesty lil H. Spinifer (get one of those!).

I bought a P. Rufilata to replace the space


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

MissMoose said:


> You keep pokies and these make you nervous? I think your forget that pokies can sprint UP glass, my dear :flrt:


yes but pedes have about a million legs and move like runaway trains. At least pokies spring and then stop, pedes just keep going, like forever!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Oooo what about some water scorpions ??


i think they are buthid ?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

cheers bam.
i've seen them before, they look neat


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> yes but pedes have about a million legs and move like runaway trains. At least pokies spring and then stop, pedes just keep going, like forever!


If the enclosure is high enough you have nothing to worry about :flrt:


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I was wondering about an Iurus sp, I saw some when we were out in Turkey earlier this year, if only I could have brought one back in my suitcase.
> bugzuk have Iurus in at the mo.


 Definately recommend an Iurus. I have currently got an Iurus dufoureius asiaticus. Very nice, medium sized scorpion. Its out and about quite a lot, eats loads, looks really cool and is mellow as hell. Definately a good choice for a different first scorpion.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> i think they are buthid ?


lolwut? Water scorpions are true bugs (hemipterans), not actual scorps.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> lolwut? Water scorpions are true bugs (hemipterans), not actual scorps.


we've got some living in the pond, I think. Haven't seen any this year but have spotted them in there before.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Hedgewitch said:


> lolwut? Water scorpions are true bugs (hemipterans), not actual scorps.


i'm thinking _swimming_ scorpions lol


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> i think they are buthid ?





Hedgewitch said:


> lolwut? Water scorpions are true bugs (hemipterans), not actual scorps.


This ^ :lol2:



garlicpickle said:


> we've got some living in the pond, I think. Haven't seen any this year but have spotted them in there before.


Catch some and put them in a tank, they would be awesome, bet not many people have done it either :flrt:



spinnin_tom said:


> i'm thinking _swimming_ scorpions lol


Ahh :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

^my crap word association lol


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Get a Heterometrus sp


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

JurassicParking said:


> Get a Heterometrus sp


ooh yeah.. they are like emps on steroids


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Hedgewitch said:


> I'm suggesting a scorpion, you daft bat.
> 
> Reason one: Scorpions are kinda endearing, though flat rocks look silly with their string like tails. Try a _Opistophthalmus _species maybe? To be fair I mostly like scorps with thicker tails.
> 
> Reason two: Centipedes are horrible abominations, hateful in the sight of the LORD. Did you know that centipedes are the only animal known to feed off human misery? Many species will only drink orphan's tears, if no orphans are available they will make some... I once saw a _Scolopendra subspinipes_ drive a busload of nuns off a cliff and into a nursery for especially adorable orphans.


So....., that's centipedes is it?


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Centipedes are horrible abominations, hateful in the sight of the LORD. Did you know that centipedes are the only animal known to feed off human misery? Many species will only drink orphan's tears, if no orphans are available they will make some... I once saw a _Scolopendra subspinipes_ drive a busload of nuns off a cliff and into a nursery for especially adorable orphans.


Not all bad then.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Not all bad then.


could be a lot worse!

I've decided to get an Iurus sp from bugzuk. I have seen these in their natural habitat in Turkey, so have an idea of their needs.


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

if in need get a pede :whip:


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> could be a lot worse!
> 
> I've decided to get an Iurus sp from bugzuk. I have seen these in their natural habitat in Turkey, so have an idea of their needs.


Woooop good choice lol. What size have you gone for?

I keep mine in a 12'' x 5'' plastic RUB thingy. It has an inch of sand and coco fibre mix (50/50). I have some slightly curved pieces of oak bark as hides. As far as I am aware they come from the wetter/more humid areas of Turkey so I spray the enclosure very lightly every week or 2 and fill its waterdish up every week and leave it to dry out. Temps in its enclosure range from 23c- 26c. Again from what I have read they don't like it stupidly hot. In fact during the hot summer months they will apparently aestivate.
Mine is so placid and it has never once tried to use its sting in defence but it is very good at climbing so keep an eye on it when you have the lid of its tank off lol.

Keep us updated when it arrives :2thumb:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Eeeewwwwwww yuk. I vote number 3!!!!!! Get a piranah or that siamese fighter you were thinking about.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

callum b said:


> Woooop good choice lol. What size have you gone for?
> 
> I keep mine in a 12'' x 5'' plastic RUB thingy. It has an inch of sand and coco fibre mix (50/50). I have some slightly curved pieces of oak bark as hides. As far as I am aware they come from the wetter/more humid areas of Turkey so I spray the enclosure very lightly every week or 2 and fill its waterdish up every week and leave it to dry out. Temps in its enclosure range from 23c- 26c. Again from what I have read they don't like it stupidly hot. In fact during the hot summer months they will apparently aestivate.
> Mine is so placid and it has never once tried to use its sting in defence but it is very good at climbing so keep an eye on it when you have the lid of its tank off lol.
> ...


I went for medium size, I've got a spare tank 12x8x8". The ones I saw in SW Turkey were living under rocks near an old Roman aqueduct on a mountain. The high terrain was quite lush and damp compared to lower down where it gets hot and dry. I'll post pics when it arrives  This is one of the ones we found in Turkey, it was about the size of my palm, the others were smaller.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Sylvi said:


> Eeeewwwwwww yuk. I vote number 3!!!!!! Get a piranah or that siamese fighter you were thinking about.


don't be silly Sylvi, you are going to look after Pinchy for me when I go on holiday, aren't you?


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

:gasp: *shakes!*


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

I say a nice Beta as well. A nice crown tail. I loved my fighters when I kept fish, really interesting little beasts, handsome as well.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

kris74 said:


> I say a nice Beta as well. A nice crown tail. I loved my fighters when I kept fish, really interesting little beasts, handsome as well.


I was going to get a betta a few months ago but his tank ended up being occupied by domino beetles instead :lol2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Gat another Tarantula:mf_dribble:


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

I wouldn't get a scorpion or a centipede. I would get something like a Giant African Milipede. They are easily handled and quite entertaining
Just my opinon:2thumb:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

*sigh* it must be time to get that GTP now....... plus I'd come to tea more often so I could admire it!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

kris74 said:


> I say a nice Beta as well. A nice crown tail. I loved my fighters when I kept fish, really interesting little beasts, handsome as well.


Nah mate, plakat betta! Crown tails always look like something's been at the fins to me.



Sylvi said:


> *sigh* it must be time to get that GTP now....... plus I'd come to tea more often so I could admire it!


GTP? Forgive my ignorance but wha?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

GTP- Green Tree Python, I think


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Hedgewitch said:


> Nah mate, plakat betta! Crown tails always look like something's been at the fins to me.


I know what you mean mate. Both are really nice, it's just something about the crowntails swing it for me. I wasn't having a lot of success when I was keep fish the 1st time round. I know where my mistakes lay now though and always said when I got back to it I would go for just a tank of Bettas. 1 male and maybe 4 or 5 honeys for him to lord over, I reckon he'd be reet so


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

glad to see scorpions are winning:2thumb:

best decision (invert wise) i ever made they are brillinat creatures and unlike all the Ts they are far less commonly kept


----------



## Cat2930 (Jun 27, 2011)

definately scorpion, only because I really don't like centipedes :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Good choice the Iurus Lisa, nice Scorpions.


----------



## Ovion (Nov 3, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> Reason two: Centipedes are horrible abominations, hateful in the sight of the LORD. Did you know that centipedes are the only animal known to feed off human misery? Many species will only drink orphan's tears, if no orphans are available they will make some... I once saw a _Scolopendra subspinipes_ drive a busload of nuns off a cliff and into a nursery for especially adorable orphans.


Where can I find one of these murderous centipedes?
Specifically either the species that drives busses of nuns into orphanages, or the one that made hitler, both would be beneficial


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Ovion said:


> Where can I find one of these murderous centipedes?
> Specifically either the species that drives busses of nuns into orphanages, or the one that made hitler, both would be beneficial


How would killing nuns and childeren, and recreating hitler, be benificial...:lol:


----------



## Ovion (Nov 3, 2010)

Biggys said:


> How would killing nuns and childeren, and recreating hitler, be benificial...:lol:


How is world domination _not_ beneficial


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Ovion said:


> How is world domination _not_ beneficial


Touche..:lol:


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

mantis:no1:


----------



## WelshBeardie (Apr 23, 2013)

spinnin_tom said:


> i think a scorpion, but not a flat rock since they are boring as :censor:
> i suggest something like a Pandinus imperator if you want somethin that will tolerate being handled, or a Hadrus arizonesis if you want a nice desert species, that will sting the :censor: out of anything that moves  they can't climb clean glass/plastic so won't get out of a suitable viv like a 12 X 8 X 8 inch clearseal aquarium for a P. imperator or a large flat faun, or the same size clearseal for a H. arizonesis


I have both of these species. The H.arizonesis (Lara) is a great handling scorpion, but the P.imperator (Bleddyn) is a vicious little swine who will try to nip or sting if you so much as get within an inch of of it!

Love them both mind and am determined to get the imperator handleable. 

Chris

1.0.0 Pogona vitticeps
0.1.0 Paraphysa parvula
0.0.1 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 OBT
0.1.0 Tanzanian red leg millipede


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

This is rather an old thread! I got a scorpion in the end :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> This is rather an old thread! I got a scorpion in the end :lol2:


Lmao how random XD


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Why not get both?


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

who cares get what you want


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

* sighs * she did.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I wonder how these ancient threads get resurrected :\


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I wonder how these ancient threads get resurrected :\


Maybe they find them during a google search


----------

